# 08 F250 ignition wire???



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I need a ignition wire for my plow setup and was wondering who used what.
I was thinking of using an upfitter switch, but can't find their wires either. 
Any Help?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hooked mine up to the radio fuse in the fuse box for my Western power wire.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

drivers side fender theres a fuse box thats where i tapped mine into .its to the right of the batterty, that thing on top of it will flip out of your way use 1 of the opening on the left side,then cut out one of the tabs in bottom left of cover.


----------



## pcdrifter (Jan 13, 2008)

*upfitter switch wires*

On my 08' f-350 6.4 the wires for the upfitter switches were a group of four wires taped together up under the dash on the driver side, behind the emergency brake. They had shrink tubing on the ends and the color pattern is in the owners manual. There are other wires under the same area with shrink tubing on so make sure the colors match.


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

the other posts cover possible power sources(i used a spare fuse in the in cab fuse panel that comes hot with the key, if you can fit a spade terminal on the acc side of the fuse you have a fused source as well) other note of interest is that ford has four pass through wires already in the firewall. Engine bay side is near drivers side inner fender wall blunt cut, the other ends are near the upfitter switch feed described above


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Its easier to find something underhood or in the fuse box but if you need to go to the ignition wiring heres some info for you.
Battery BLUE/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH 
Ignition 1 WHITE/ORANGE (+) IGNITION SWITCH 
Accessory 1 VIOLET/GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH 
Accessory 2 BROWN/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH 
Starter 1 BLUE/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH 
Anti-Theft Type FORD PATS® OR SECURILOCK® VEHICLE IMMOBILIZER 
Anti-Theft Descript THE KEY SENDS AN RF SIGNAL TO THE BCM MODULE THROUGH AN ANTENNA LOCATED AROUND THE IGNITION CYLINDER 
Key Sense BLUE/GRAY (+) STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
Tachometer BLUE (AC) AT HARNESS NEXT TO BRAKE PEDAL 
Speed Sense YELLOW/BLUE (AC) AT ABS CONTROL MODULE ON DRIVER SIDE FIREWALL 
Parking Lights VIOLET/WHITE (+) DRIVERS KICKPANEL 
Brake Lights VIOLET/WHITE (+) BRAKE SWITCH 
Reverse Lights GREEN/BROWN (+) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER SILL PANEL 
Horn YELLOW/RED (-) STEERING COLUMN HARNESS


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys! I guess I will be digging into the underhood fuse box since it is the easiest to get to or the upfitter switch.:waving:


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Drottlawn -

Under the dash, behind the diagnostic link connector, close to the wires for the upfitter switches and PTO loom, there is a small purple wire that will be hot in the run position of the ignition switch. It's a blunt cut wire that will handle up to 10 amps.

Just my .02¢


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Even better, thanks I will look for it today.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

ZamboniHDB;637362 said:


> Drottlawn -
> 
> Under the dash, behind the diagnostic link connector, close to the wires for the upfitter switches and PTO loom, there is a small purple wire that will be hot in the run position of the ignition switch. It's a blunt cut wire that will handle up to 10 amps.
> 
> Just my .02¢


I know this is an old post, but do you know where the fuse is located for this purple wire??


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

M&A Property Maintenance;1686596 said:


> I know this is an old post, but do you know where the fuse is located for this purple wire??


Sorry, but I haven't been on here much and I didn't know you replied to the thread.

I'm sure you found it by now, but it's a 10 amp fuse located in the number 44 slot of the smart junction box.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

ZamboniHDB;1779778 said:


> Sorry, but I haven't been on here much and I didn't know you replied to the thread.
> 
> I'm sure you found it by now, but it's a 10 amp fuse located in the number 44 slot of the smart junction box.


Yes, i found it. thanks


----------

